# siemens op17



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

wie kriege ich bei eeinem op 17 den rücktransfer hin


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2006)

@bloedi2003
Das is wohl eher ein Thema für HMI  :wink: .
Du kannst das komplette Projekt nicht zurückladen um Änderungen vorzunehmen. Man kann es nur mit Prosave (ist bei Protool mit dabei) als "Image" aus dem Gerät zurückladen und dann in ein Ersatzgerät wieder einspielen. Wenn dir die Urprojektierung fehlt, kannst du leider keine Änderungen mehr vornehmen.

Edit: Hier noch was aus dem Prosave-Verzeichnis:



> Documentation ProSave, v1.1
> 
> ProSave v1.1 is an easy-to-use DOS-utility for the back-up and restore of data to
> following SIMATIC HMI devices: OP7/17, C7-633/634, TD17, OP27/37 and TP27/37.
> ...



Bei neueren Geräten kann man das gesamte Projekt hochladen und später auch wieder runterladen, aber wer macht das schon (Speicherplatz).
Beim OP17 ging das meiner Meinung nach noch nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

hallo,ralle 
habe mit prosave die datei sichern können wie kann man sie sich angucken um zu sehen welche daten in ihr enthalten sind gibt es da eine möglichkeit???


vielen dank


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2006)

Nein ProSave erstellt nur ein Image des Bediengerätes welches
ebenfalls mit ProSave wieder auf ein OP17 übertragen werden kann.

Keine Editiermöglichkeit, kein anschauen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------

